# Link to DIY growth chamber for cool growers



## naoki (Sep 6, 2016)

I came across these nice tutorials about making growth chambers for cool growing plants: http://edencps.com

They use it for highland Nepenthes, but it will be perfect for lots of cool/cold growing orchids. The site has lots of details, and there are good ideas which I can borrow. I thought that some of you may be interested in it.

This part talks about the construction of the enclosure: http://edencps.com/highland-nepenthes-chamber/

This part talks about the relatively inexpensive cooling system: http://edencps.com/diy-air-conditioner
It contains modification of window AC to make water chiller.


----------



## JAB (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice find! There has to be a more cost effective AC plan right?


----------



## naoki (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if there are more cost effective ones. I haven't learned enough about refrigeration technology yet, so I don't know how to calculate the efficiency of different methods. For a small space, I thought the chest freezer conversion (growing inside of the freezer) could be efficient. The person needs larger space for Nepenthes, but freezer can provide fair amount of space for miniature orchids.


----------



## JAB (Sep 7, 2016)

Or just live in Alaska and crack a window eh?!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 7, 2016)

didn't Chris put something up a long time ago?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 10, 2016)

A water cooler refrigerating unit might be able to be utilized to cool a small contained arew


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 11, 2016)

Good luck finding an AC without digital controls.


----------

